# Well he is a bird dog....



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

Well my Tucker it at it again... He loves to chase birds around the yard and in the field but this is the second time he has caught one!! 

The first time happened when he was about 8 months old he was off leash in a field when he pranced over to my boyfriend all proud of himself and spit out a baby bird. It flew away so I guess it was unharmed.

Now my boy is two and in the back yard he jumped up grabbed a bird that was sitting on the fence. The bird literally flew out of his mouth when he opened his jaws. He was so spooked a bird flying out of his mouth. :yuck:

Has this happened to anyone else? I guess he has gentle mouth cause the birds seem unharmed but ewww... I'm surprised they can fly all covered in doggie drool.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW! What reflexes!!
A soft mouth indeed!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gabby likes to catch Bunnies, so far she has never harmed one. Ollie has retrieved injured birds we found at the park, he's never caught one from the air though


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine have caught birds, bunnies and squirrels(that one's scary!)

Selka caught a bunny once and was poking him with his nose making him squeak, just LIKE HIS SQUEAKY TOYS!!!! He let him go ASAP but it was funny!!!

NO BUNNY WAS INJURED!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy had an embryonic bird yesterday morning that I think some other animal pulled out of it's egg. THAT was disgusting, and I threw it over the fence with a shovel.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn leapt up caught a HUGE seagull at Ferry beach when he was two- which I never thought he could do. I was horrified, but Finn had a great time wrestling it down. It flew away when Finn opened his mouth in shock that he was being yelled at( he is a good boy and almost never gets a big reprimand). I still hope it wasnt hurt.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

if Faith catches them, she kills them. the only birds she's gotten have been ones that were already injured.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Shaker is one of the world's greatest rat killers....if she catches it (and she's quick), it goes to furry heaven.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dogrunner said:


> Shaker is one of the world's greatest rat killers....if she catches it (and she's quick), it goes to furry heaven.


 
YUCK !!!!! WHAT????? RATS GO TO HEAVEN?????:yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheyenne is our mouse/mole killer. Last summer we had a mole living under our deck and Cheyenne one day waited the mole out and she caught it. It must be true what they said about mole not tasting good because she pit it right out. She also caught a mouse living under my parents' deck. She's good, patient hunter, she will wait all day to catch the rodent.

Dakota caught 2 birds in his lifetime. One was a baby fell out of a nest and the second must have been an injured adult sparrow. He must have thought they were like his squeaky toys because he kept biting down on the poor things until they were dead. This was in his younger years so I couldn't catch him fast enough to help the poor little things.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly in her younger days caught pigeons and baby starlings but they were always released unhurt. When in was handrearing my baby cockatiels she had to be watched very carefully - she used to pin them in a corner and pick 'em up and carry them around. They were only ever a bit damp but none the worst for wear. She always ignored ducks or birds in the fields though.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> YUCK !!!!! WHAT????? RATS GO TO HEAVEN?????:yuck::yuck::yuck:


Well....I assume that someone somewhere loves them :lol: Even the Norwegian wharf rats I get in my back yard (thank God for Shake, because they're bigger than the cat


----------

